# Restaurant ceiling damage



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wrapped up a little ceiling repair job at a restaurant. Roof leak caused mostly texture and paint damage, but I cut out and replaced the worst section of drywall.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking repair, and I like the plastic wall for job site protection! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good Job


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Great looking repair, and I like the plastic wall for job site protection! :thumbsup:


Yea the plastic was to prevent drywall dust and debris from contaminating the grills, kitchen surfaces and food within the bar area of the restaurant. The owner loved it, said it was really professional, which is always nice to hear when I'm still developing my skills and business.

It's even better to get props from the seasoned pros, thanks for your encouragement and help on my fall protection question, too. Your advice helped me wrap my head around the project, and instill some confidence for me to bid and execute the project.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like a job well done.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Good job . Drywall repair is a large part of my business . Great turn out


----------



## henrymilathy (Jul 24, 2012)

You have give an entirely new look to this restaurant..The plastic paint and the finishing is quite appreciable..Good work..I must say..


----------

